# Authenticity



## Leven Naicker (29/1/18)

Hi guys can someone just give me a few pointers in identifying a clone vs authentic complyfe product TIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (29/1/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> Hi guys can someone just give me a few pointers in identifying a clone vs authentic complyfe product TIA



Proof of purchase would be a start, 
Maybe email complyfe to verify serial number (info@complyfe.com) would be my next step,
Maybe take a few pics and post up here for the gurus to view and give there opinions on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------

